# Trying to identify motorbike...any help is appreciated



## old hotrod (Mar 20, 2013)

Picked up a bike the other day, well, it came with another bike I picked up but that is another story...anyhow, here are a few pics and I would appreciate a little info as I try to identify this old bike...thanks in advance...


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 20, 2013)

And a few more...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 20, 2013)

Probably an HP Snyder with the lugged welds at the bottom bracket and is also the only manufacturer I am aware of that has an intergral dropstand and tangs as part of the fender braces.
Chris


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 20, 2013)

Pics don't show it very well but the braces are not part of the drop stand...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks a lot like a mid 20's Hawthorne I had....


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, so we have 1 vote for Snyder and 1 for Hawthorne...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2013)

...maybe Snyder made Hawthorne....


----------



## jpromo (Mar 21, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...maybe Snyder made Hawthorne....




Snyder did make Hawthorne and that be my vote


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 21, 2013)

I think it is a Westfield-made Hawthorne with a Schwinn-specific drop stand.

On top is a Westfield-made Hawthorne, underneath is a Snyder-made bike.  The space where the tank would go is not the same. 




The Snyder frame uses different frame construction:







I believe this "volcano" style connection at the bottom bracket is unique to Snyder bikes.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 21, 2013)

*it is a westfield.*

your right eric,you can also tell by the fork design.it needs a hawthorn flyer badge.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you very much for the help guys...you are very much appreciated...and yes, needs a badge...and a few other items...


----------



## chitown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Nice Motobike!*



ejlwheels said:


> I believe this "volcano" style connection at the bottom bracket is unique to Snyder bikes.




So does that make this Harley a Homer? (Snyder)


----------



## jpromo (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice pictures ejl, but look back at the original bike; the construction is different yet. It looks closer to your Snyder frame with a lug style look to it but isn't quite either. Since the styling on these frames didn't change much in 15+ years time, it's likely the building methods varied in that span if your frame is earlier while the one in question is later (or something to that effect).

Either way, it sounds like we're all in agreement about what it should be badged :o


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 22, 2013)

I sold my Westfield Indian a few weeks ago here on the CABE. Although I no longer have it, I do recall many of its characteristics and this bike has very similar Westfield styling cues.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 22, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> I sold my Westfield Indian a few weeks ago here on the CABE. Although I no longer have it, I do recall many of its characteristics and this bike has very similar Westfield styling cues.




Wow, awesome picture comparisons! Pretty sure those put my doubts to rest


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 22, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> I sold my Westfield Indian a few weeks ago here on the CABE. Although I no longer have it, I do recall many of its characteristics and this bike has very similar Westfield styling cues.




Beautiful bike and thanks for the detailed comparison...I appreciate the effort


----------

